# Office 365 >  >  Changing your profile photo in excel 2013 [user account]

## BOJMARLOS

I am seeking guidance on changing the profile photo that appears on the top right corner in excel. Please assist

----------


## shg

Welcome to the forum.

See https://social.technet.microsoft.com...um=officeitpro

----------


## BOJMARLOS

Thank you shg. How do I change the picture in the linked social media account manage page?

----------


## BOJMARLOS

Rather, how do I get to linked social media account manage page?

----------


## romperstomper

Login to Live.com (or Outlook.com) and edit your profile by clicking your name on the top right of the page.

----------


## BOJMARLOS

Thank you Rory. I have managed to change the picture through Live.com.

----------


## biengames

Thanh you every body, i have Changed my profile photo in excel 2013.

----------

